# 1/4 cup squabs are now 1 1/4 cup



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

It's no longer an emergency, so I moved this to the general discusion board. They are a week old now and doing great. The one that was gasping for breath is pictured on top of the big one. Thanks for everyones support. Yong


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

hmmmm... interesting way of _measuring_ the growth of a squab.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a sweet, fluffy little thing.
Makes me to want babies.

Reti


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Reti, No you don't! I didn't stress out with my daughter when she was a baby, but I DO stress out with these babies. =) Yong

Zig, It's a fun way of looking at things. Don't worry...I'm a veg =) Yong


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Great Photo's !*

Before you know it, just like our kids, they will be out flying around on their own. Looks like a couple of champion show birds to me.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Ugly babies?*

Okay, maybe this is just me but I have problems understand how baby birds, not just pigeons can be cute. This is not directed at your babies Yong, LOL just birds in general. I think baby birds are ugly.  Am I horrible person?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Matt,
How could you think Yong's little "banana beaks" are ugly? They are just as cute as my babies.
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

No baby is ugly.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Matt,

I don't think you're a horrible person....I may get in trouble for saying this (LOL), but I think it may be a "man" thing. 
Let's face it, how many men REALLY think newborn human babies are beautiful (besides maybe their own?) I think us ladies see something so small, helpless, and maybe not beautiful in the classic sense, and our hearts just melt. Besides, sometimes things are sooo funny looking, they're cute...examples: pug and pekinese dogs and child actor (years ago) Mason Reese...remember him on the Underwood Deviled Ham commercials? ("It's a borgashmord!")
Okay, all you sensitive men and pug and pekinese lovers....don't be offended please! LOL.
Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I must say they're precious and that's from a man. Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. They're not done yet and need more time in the over before they're baked to perfection.  I just typed that and have no idea what I just said! Wow, I'm working to long and not sleeping enough.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Ahhh.*

Haha, I'm sorry I just though I'd see if I was alone. I guess I am, I feel awkward.  Just kidding. Anyway, I mean they are sort of cute, I just never thought baby birds were the CUTEST of all baby animals. I'm gonna stop talking now.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey, you're entitled to your own opinion! Thats what make this country so great. 


PapaPigeon said:


> Haha, I'm sorry I just though I'd see if I was alone. I guess I am, I feel awkward.  Just kidding. Anyway, I mean they are sort of cute, I just never thought baby birds were the CUTEST of all baby animals. I'm gonna stop talking now.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Matt, Not to worry. Everytime I wave the babies in front of my husbands face and say to him..."cute aren't they"?... he gives me a sheepish grin as if all the answers are going to be wrong. =) Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, however, my hubby also thought our kid was ugly as a baby too. Yong


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Haha.*

Thanks for the support, im sure they'll be AMAZING....once they grow up.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Continued best wishes Yong. I loved the pictures and please post more as the young ones grow more. How's your new white pigeon doing as well? Did you find it a home?


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

The new bird is doing great. Well, he got away from me for a couple of days, but I caught him again. so the answer is yes, I am looking for a home for him and three other Kings. Yong


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, I love baby pigeons, but I still think they look like mini-dinosaurs 

There are the seeds of beautiful birds in those funny little fuzzies, tho

It's a lovely pic, Yong - somehow has a look that deserves wider publicity

John


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey John! You are right, I never looked at it that way but they do look kinda like Dino's. I like the bananna beak comment too! Yong


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Baby squabs are so cute!!!*

Such adorable little things. I used to feed a little pigeon not much bigger than them, he lived underneath a park bench the whole summer amazingly. When the weather got cold, I took him up to wildlife rescue. Keep us updated on their progression.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice of you to take care of the little guy. =)

I have not heard these babies talk yet. I bet they are going to be the most gentle birds in the world. Mom and dad are amazingly tame. They let me play with them all the time, and never say a word about it. Anyone want one?? Yong


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

*I'd love one...But don't have room*

Yong,

Your babies are darling (I think squabs are so ugly they're cute!). The little ones remind me of when my pidigies were squeaky balls of fluff that needed constant attention.

I'd love to have one of your Kings or the little Feral but, I don't have the room (2 of my 5 birds are living at my Dad's house). Living in San Francisco SUCKS!


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

i know, I have pij's at my folks too! Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

If things were different Yong and I lived closer to you, I'd SERIOUSLY consider adopting your kings. I'm having co-habitational concerns right now with my 4 runts. Me thinks that my hand reared young are a little confused right now and are seeking outside mates. I'm starting to think that pigeons realize that their siblings don't make the best mates for each other......Pigeons are smart, funny and enigmatic.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a pij, she is so wonderful, I have been searching for a mate for her and she'll have no part of it. She was a loaner when she was a wild feral as well. Of all the pijs I have, I thought she would have liked someone by now. maybe someday. Yong


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

*Update*

They are both doing great. I have had to supplement feedings a couple of times, but all is okay. They are almost two weeks old, and starting to get their feathers. One is 199g and the other is 317g. The runt is very sweet. I may have over cuddled him a bit =) Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yong said:


> They are both doing great. I have had to supplement feedings a couple of times, but all is okay. They are almost two weeks old, and starting to get their feathers. One is 199g and the other is 317g. The runt is very sweet. I may have over cuddled him a bit =) Yong



That's wonderful Yong, I'm very glad to hear that they have still made it this far. That's quite a difference in weights though. I sure hope the smaller one will catch up later on. When Marypigeons hand reared my two runt squabs, she admitted to "over cuddling" one of the babies.  He is a real sweetie, 8.5 months later. He's the male youngster and still rather timid around the other birds. 

Thanks for the update,


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

At least I'm not the only "over cuddler" =) YOng


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

*Final Update*

We are okay! Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

The squabs are looking wonderful Yong thanks for the updated pictures. I hope the "runt" will catch up still to his sibling.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Strangly the bigger one is more independent, Although friendly. The runt is very friendly, and acts very dependent. Yong


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sparkling eyes and smiling faces - thanks for sharing pictures of these cuties!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I want one, I want one  They are absolutely geogous! Makes me want to get Duds a mate and have some grandkids


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I know, it's so tempting! My youngest hen, KD, seems so sad when the (wooden) eggs don't hatch.  It's easy to understand how folks end up with way too many birds and an over crowded coop!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yong,

Great job...you are a great "MOM"

Linda


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you all, they are fun. This will be the last hatched pair. It was a great opportunity to show growth stages of baby birds to my daughters class, but over population will become an issue especially with all the rescues that I get in. It's also very stressful when they have a tough start like the runt did. I'm all for the woodedn eggs! Yong


----------

